
Beauty Shots of Retro Machines - sohkamyung
http://podstawczynski.com/retro/beauty_shots.html
======
contingencies
Please, if anyone takes old hardware images, do put them on Wikipedia Commons,
where there is a shortage. Recently I donated a bunch of old systems and
peripherals to a museum in Australia. Before doing so, I photographed them and
uploaded the images to Commons and was shocked to find how few existed!
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:List...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:ListFiles/Pratyeka&ilshowall=1)
(scroll down a page or so)

------
PostOnce
Extremely relevant book, [https://www.amazon.com/Digital-Retro-Evolution-
Personal-Comp...](https://www.amazon.com/Digital-Retro-Evolution-Personal-
Computer/dp/078214330X/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&qid=1487624982&sr=8-2&keywords=Gordon+Laing&linkCode=sl1&tag=glnow-20&linkId=e1c4e9c4ac187adbc2671b5b693b876d)

(the refcode is from the authors site,
[https://www.cameralabs.com/digitalretro/](https://www.cameralabs.com/digitalretro/)
)

The interior of the book is much more beautiful than the cover, and sadly
Amazon's look inside function is mostly the contents and index.

It's high quality photos of ~100 various computers from the Altair 8800
through iirc recent Apple stuff, from all angles, with text explaining that
machine's importance & innovations. A great coffee table book. Even covers
some Japanese-only stuff.

I also recall a really extensive and beautiful set of photo albums on flickr
which I am currently trying to find the link for, it's in my logs somewhere.
Will post that here when I find it tonight. Meanwhile, I found this while
googling for it, and while it has some great stuff, it's not as uniformly
amazing as the other stream I'm looking for:
[https://www.flickr.com/groups/vintagecomputers/pool/](https://www.flickr.com/groups/vintagecomputers/pool/)

~~~
sohkamyung
I have that book. It's lovely.

I bought it for the photos and to support Gordon Liang, who writes some good
camera reviews on CameraLabs.

------
CamTin
Could use more ashtrays for authenticity :)

------
zeckalpha
The //c and the MacBook side by side was an interesting 20-year comparison in
design languages.

------
larsbrinkhoff
Can someone send this man a proper Atari ST mouse?!?

I asked him about it, and apparently he doesn't have one.

------
djellybeans
Makes me feel odd seeing the MacBook A1181, just having retired mine early
this year. It kept on running with Snow Leopard, but the OS started losing
compatibility with some popular build tools.

------
danbolt
Somewhat unrelated, but I'd love to be able to get something like a T-Series
ThinkPad but with beige plastic. Something about it feels so nostalgic and
comfortable.

------
fit2rule
Needs more Oric-1/Atmos! ;)

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Nice, but not a single CoCo or TRS-80 Model I in the bunch.

Tsk!

~~~
cr0sh
I think the main reason for this is the photographer seems to be from Europe,
where the Radio Shack/Tandy computers were not as common.

Also notice there wasn't any Dragon 64 machines, either (which I believe were
mainly a UK thing).

~~~
_eLRIC
Had a Dragon32 in France so not only UK. But... So many Amigas and no ST!

------
frik
Nice photos. Most with authentic accessories. Including the the last photo out
of a flat window of an eastern bloc soviet style concrete fab building
(probably common in 1980s era Poland)

Little nit-picking: The Duke Nukem 3D running on an 300 MHz is a bit out of
era, given it was almost 2 years old game when the hardware got release. Quake
2, Hexen 2, Unreal 1, Half Life 1 or Age of Empires 1 would be games of that
era (end of 1997/early 1998). (mind that MHz race was in full speed back in
late 1990s, a two year old PC was considered "stone age", a two year old game
looked "like from stone age")

